

Automated Web Services Composition with the Event Calculus [pdf] - timf
http://esaw07.iit.demokritos.gr/revised-papers/p13.pdf

======
huyng
I glanced at this paper, here's my basic understanding:

Given an end goal, and a list of web-services, automatically compose the data
"piping" required to reach the end goal. Do all of this using AI.

Can someone confirm this? If so that's pretty amazing and I will be giving
this topic a deeper look.

~~~
timf
It requires the OWL-S semantic annotations to be there in the first place
unfortunately. Personally I have a hope that formal services will have some
kind of buy-in to the semantic trends, way more than regular websites.

